# DieselPony's Journal



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Update:
Great day today! I went out and saw my mare, she is doing great! Finally got to see her, every time I planned on going I had either a last minute meeting or a blizzard rolled in. 
They have worked her on cows, taken a trail ride, have her w/t/c, side passing, working on stops and now are working on other things, like going over the ground pole (she had an accident with poles before) and they mentioned doing stuff with noisy jackets after I went to climb up with my noisy winter jacket.

I rode her, only at a walk though, I wasn't expecting to ride and was freezing and the stirrups were way to long to feel comfortable, but wow they have her turning nice. And her stops are a lot better. Back up is still pretty slow though.
My mare is really spooky, but at least she is getting her confidence up to try more and she just stops and stands when she gets apprehensive. No bolting or jumping or bucking for this smart gal  She is turning into the type of horse I always wanted.

She is staying until January now and I have the option of going out a lot more over Christmas break to work with them together on my mare.

And for me, I have a tester riding lesson for next week at a boarding place closer to the city. After this I'll decide if I want to keep taking lessons with this lady and move my mare there. After so many unanswered calls or people not having room to board or lessons, things are finally starting to work out.


----------

